# How to make your own topsy tail tool



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm starting a new thread, because I feel that I was hijacking Hedy's grooming video by talking too much about her one tool.

So, it seems we can't find one that is the same small size as the one Hedy uses on Dolce....but we can make our own :chili::chili::chili:

I'm pretty sure I have all the materials in the garage right now.

Here's a link to the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jq1E5KFiVY

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:you rock::you rock::you rock:

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:OMG Sylvia I love ya sweetheart! Are you ready to take orders?

I would like to order the following:

1. Baby Pink Color
2. Baby Blue Color

You already have my shipping address and I will send out a check in advance as soon as you tell me how much!!

What would SM be without you??


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

YES YES I agree with everything Carol stated above!

Wow,, you can make these??? Sylvia is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is so cool! I'm going to try it !


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just bought one today at our local CVS store. It is called a Topsy Tail and cost around $6.00. I think Walmart and Target sells them too, it is by Conair and is a 5 piece kit, two different size Topsy Tails and 3 elastics.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good idea Sylvia, you can make the size and shape that works that way. :aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good idea Sylvia, you can make the size and shape that works that way. :aktion033:
I was wondering if some kind of hook would work for the less thick topknots, like a crochet hook?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> Good idea Sylvia, you can make the size and shape that works that way. :aktion033:
> I was wondering if some kind of hook would work for the less thick topknots, like a crochet hook?


You could use a pair of forceps. I used to do that many years ago with my first Maltese. A groomer showed me how.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Chardy said:


> :you rock::you rock::you rock:
> 
> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:OMG Sylvia I love ya sweetheart! Are you ready to take orders?
> 
> ...


LOL...$75..okay? Seriously, let me try one and see how long it takes me...I AM kinda slow.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:angry: I went out to the garage and I found forty hammers, eighty five screwdrivers, 60 pounds of nuts and bolts....a whole bunch of stuff that I didn't know what the hail it was...but no electrical stuff. I am lost without my DH, so I'll have to wait until he gets home on Monday to find the wire and heat shrink stuff. I know he has it, because he used it to cover the ends of some eyeglasses that one of the dogs chewed. It is great stuff. 

I'll keep you "posted".


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> I just bought one today at our local CVS store. It is called a Topsy Tail and cost around $6.00. I think Walmart and Target sells them too, it is by Conair and is a 5 piece kit, two different size Topsy Tails and 3 elastics.


Let us know how it works and if it is the right size, pleeese.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Let us know how it works and if it is the right size, pleeese.


Of course my DARLINK. 

I didn't buy it for the fluffs I bought it for myself and my daughter. The fluffs hair is very short. I do have Gigi in a very tiny little pony tail on the top of her head and I tried it on her and it worked fine. I think it would work great if she had long enough hair to put in a real top knot like your gorgeous MiMi. It is not real tiny but I think small enough for the fluffs. Another thing you can use if you need a very tiny one is the dental floss that is like a loop. Not sure of the name of it but it is blue and it is shaped just like the topsy tail but I am sure no where near as strong. You can get it in the dental floss isle:HistericalSmiley: 

















Hugs,
Lynda:biggrin:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> Of course my DARLINK.
> 
> I didn't buy it for the fluffs I bought it for myself and my daughter. The fluffs hair is very short. I do have Gigi in a very tiny little pony tail on the top of her head and I tried it on her and it worked fine. I think it would work great if she had long enough hair to put in a real top knot like your gorgeous MiMi. It is not real tiny but I think small enough for the fluffs. Another thing you can use if you need a very tiny one is the dental floss that is like a loop. Not sure of the name of it but it is blue and it is shaped just like the topsy tail but I am sure no where near as strong. You can get it in the dental floss isle:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Which reminds me....I need to get some more Chanel mascara :thumbsup:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My mother-in-law made one for my daughter using that plastic stuff used for cables.
I use to have Rylee in a Topsy tail and all you really need is your finger. Put the hair in an pony tail with a normal elastic band. Start at the top of the band and split the hair into 2 strands right down the middle. The band will move down as you split the hair. Take the rest of the pony tail up and over the elastic band pull through until the middle section comes together.

I sure hope this makes sense.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Deborah said:


> My mother-in-law made one for my daughter using that plastic stuff used for cables.
> I use to have Rylee in a Topsy tail and all you really need is your finger. Put the hair in an pony tail with a normal elastic band. Start at the top of the band and split the hair into 2 strands right down the middle. The band will move down as you split the hair. Take the rest of the pony tail up and over the elastic band pull through until the middle section comes together.
> 
> I sure hope this makes sense.


I did this on Lola. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad it made sense and it worked. :yahoo:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I used to wear my hair like that back when my hair wasn't this crazy short . I never had a fancy tool though. I just tucked the band a tad lower, made a little hole and poked the pony through and tightened the band up. Poor mans tools I guess lol.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I went out to our shop and made one yesterday, same as the video. Red string for the weed eater and my dh had only one size of black wire loom that shrinks, it is kinda big, it didn't flatten enough to make a good size point, so I am going to cut it off and just try using the electrical tape (that happens to be red) to make it a little smaller, but anyway, here are some pics of Izzys hair this morning.

This was super easy to make and if anyone seriously wants one, just PM me your address and I will put one in the mail for you. No charge, but it won't come in any different colors, just the red.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just put the hair in a normal ponytail. Then I use a hemostat and poke it thru the middle of the hair in the bottom section of the ponytail from the back then catch the end of the ponytail in the grip of the hemostat and pull the hemostat back thru the bottom of the ponytail (same path you poked it thru) and pull the hair thru as you back out the hemostat with the hair in it's grip. It's very easy if you already have a hemostat. For that matter hemostat's are fairly cheap.


----------

